# moving jails (ezjails)



## wonslung (Mar 24, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with moving a jail?

I've got 2 machines, both are setup with ezjails, one is a 7.2 machine and one is an 8.0 machine.

The jail in question is an email server with webmail (postfix/posfixadmin/roundcube...and a few other things i'm sure i'm forgetting)

I am familar with migrating the databases, so this part shouldn't be hard, my main question is....

With the version differences, would it be possible to:

update the 7.2 machine to ezjails 3.0

make a backup of the jail with ezjail-admin

transport this to the new host, create a new jail, then update the jail somehow, then reinstall the ports with portmaster but keep the old config files?


has anyojne tried/done this befoore?


----------



## fbsd1 (Mar 25, 2010)

It cannot be done. Not a question of ezjail version but question of 2 different releases of FreeBSD. You cannot copy the basejail 7.2 to a 8.0 jail environment. Also the guest 7.2 jail directories which you have installed the ports to cannot be moved to 8.0.  The master rule is basejail has to be same binaries as the host system jail is running on. Port/packages get updated between FreeBSD releases and may use different libraries different from the older release. The whole reason you are using ezjail for admin of your jail system is itâ€™s EASY. So just redo the 7.2 jail config on the 8.0 host and be done with it.


----------

